# Kenpo?



## Toasty (Oct 28, 2004)

1) How many styles/systems of Kenpo are there?

2) What "makes" a style/system Kenpo?
 {what does it need to be considered a "kenpo" system}

3) Is Kenpo the "forms" or the "techniques" or both?


----------



## Zoran (Oct 28, 2004)

Toasty said:
			
		

> 1) How many styles/systems of Kenpo are there?
> 
> 2) What "makes" a style/system Kenpo?
> {what does it need to be considered a "kenpo" system}
> ...


 You really need to be more specific. Kenpo/Kempo is a general term as is Karate and Kung Fu. Do you mean to ask about the systems that come from the Mitose/Chow lineage OR are you including all Kenpo system outside of that lineage?


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's a few from the Hawaiian Kenpo roots:

http://kajukenboinfo.com/kenpofamilytree.cfm


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 29, 2004)

Kenpo Karate is one of the most rapidly expanding martial art in the world today and is known for it's explosive speed and power. Based on the practical application of self-defense techniques

*American Kenpo* is a style based on the idea of quick disabling moves of each opponent, allowing the practitioner to deal with multiple opponents at once. The style promotes the idea of removing the current opponent from the fight as quickly as possible, so that the next opponent from the group can be dealt with. It is largely a street-fighting style, but it still has ties and is influenced by traditional Chinese martial arts. 
*Kenpo* or *Kempo* (&#25331;&#27861;; lit. fighting method) is a category of mixed martial arts that have a basis in *Karate* or *karate-do* (&#31354;&#25163;&#36947, that incorporates Shaolin Kung Fu *Shaolin Quan* (&#23569;&#26519;&#25331 (in Cantonese _Siu Lum Kuen_) and/or Kickboxing


----------



## Toasty (Oct 29, 2004)

The systems that stem from Mitose and/or Chow.


----------



## Toasty (Nov 9, 2004)

OK,
Lets see if I can clairify what i meant...

Out of the Kenpo systems that can be traced back to Mitose/Chow (Hawaii); what is the unique feature(s), if any, that they all might share that makes them uniquely "kenpo"?
IE: what would a Kenpo system need to have to be "recognized" as being Kenpo?


Thanks in advance
Rob


----------



## Toasty (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh Well....

226 views

5 replies

3 of which were mine


Big Help...not.


----------



## Seig (Nov 10, 2004)

Your question is very broad with no clear cut answer. Maybe if you narrowed your question you would get a better response.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 11, 2004)

Toasty said:
			
		

> 1) How many styles/systems of Kenpo are there?
> 
> 2) What "makes" a style/system Kenpo?
> {what does it need to be considered a "kenpo" system}
> ...


1. I don't know. (see 2)
2. I don't know. This might help answer 1 but I'm not sure that there is a good answer. Part of the answer is "Lineage."
3. EPAK is not defined by its forms or techniques but by its rules and principles.  The forms and techniques are merely a way of demonstrating the rules and principles.

Don't get snippy if people don't choose to answer a question.  Do some research and answer the question partly and then ask for specifics.  In research sometimes the most important part of a project is formulating the right question.  For example if I was researching dogs I might ask your questions as follows.
1. How many styles/breeds of dogs are there?
2. What makes a style or breed?
3. Are Dogs Hair style, gait, conformation or all of the above?

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## Toasty (Nov 11, 2004)

Uuhhh  yeah, I know there is no real clear cut answer, thanks.

But since most, if not all, of the topics & answers on these boards (other than actual techniques or historical info) are predominatly opinions, I thought perhaps someone might offer their opinion of what makes up "Kenpo".

Perhaps i should ask what Mr. Parker's favorite late night snack was & I'll bet there will be 10,000 view & 5000 some answers & all of them will say something different...  LOL  (just kidding guys, lighten up).

Ok here is a question with what should have a "clear cut answer"

other than Mr. Parker's version & the Tracy's version what other "systems" use the k-e-N-p-o spelling? & is there or was there a reason for this?

thanks (trying hard not to be snippy) guys   {j/k}
Rob


----------



## The Kai (Nov 11, 2004)

KaJuKenpo
KaJuKenBo
Kara Ho Kenpo
Goshin jitsu Kenpo
Cerio's Kenpo

There my 5
Todd


----------



## Toasty (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Kai. :asian:


----------



## Zoran (Nov 12, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> 3. EPAK is not defined by its forms or techniques but by its rules and principles. The forms and techniques are merely a way of demonstrating the rules and principles.


 This can be said for many of the Kenpo/Kempo systems that stem from the Chow lineage. For the most part, we all follow logic vs. learning how to do form and techs only. Hence why the systems pop up like weeds as everyone is putting their own spin, interpretations, and experiences into the curriculum.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 12, 2004)

i know i usually catch a lot of flack for this........but spelling it kenpo or kempo doesnt mean diddly. just two spelling variations of the same word. 
if you're doing ken/mpo ......than you're doing the stuff that IS ken/mpo. the only way to find out is by going to someone that is doing the stuff. 
most of the guys on here that are doing IT......can tell which guys arent.

shawn


----------



## Karazenpo (Nov 12, 2004)

Toasty said:
			
		

> OK,
> Lets see if I can clairify what i meant...
> 
> Out of the Kenpo systems that can be traced back to Mitose/Chow (Hawaii); what is the unique feature(s), if any, that they all might share that makes them uniquely "kenpo"?
> ...



Hi Rob, Imho, Kenpo/Kempo systems are identified by their 'circulartory nucleus' and 'continuous motion'. Lines bend into circles and circles flatten out into lines. Kenpo/Kempo is to 'script' writing as Shotokan is to 'printing'. This strong Chinese influence is indigneous to all the kenpo/kempo arts, it's a common thread. The blending of the circle and the line, the hard and the soft. Originally, kenpo/kempo systems were considered an upper body art with low line kicks never going above the waist. Later, as styles like Kajukenbo developed and tournaments became popular the kicking became more diversified in many of the kenpo/kempo arts but their signature rapid fire striking and open hand and clawing techniques are still synonymous with the art. It's not that kenpo/kempo has to use multiple striking because it lacks power, no, nothing can be further from the truth. A full power kenpo/kempo strike or punch is just as powerful as Shotokan's theory of 'one punch, one kill', however, kenpo/kempo likes to overwelm an opponent and then go in for the kill, so to speak. We call them set up moves. Sometimes, it may be just one set up move and then the stopper, sort of like the one-two in boxing, you know the jab-punch. One other thing, some kenpo/kempo systems blend with more jui jitsu then others. Your Kajukenbo systems and it's subsystems have more locks and holds, takedowns and throws and plain old 'grappling' from it's blendings of judo/jui jitsu, you know good old mat work. If your strikes/kicks don't take your opponent down then you do with a takedown/throw and if neccessary follow up once he's on the ground. The Kajukenbo and Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu systems & subsystems stress this along with ground grappling in case the fight goes to the ground. This isn't as predominate in the EPAK lineage, although EPAK is a fine kenpo system no doubt, every founder had his own perspective of where the emphasis should lie and some systems are more diversified or balanced than others. So, imho, the main differences in all these kenpo/kempo systems is exactly that, where the emphasis lies. If you scrape beneath the surface you will find a common core in all these related systems. I hope I helped paint a clear picture of the common thread of what makes kenpo/kempo.........kenpo/kempo!  Respectfully, Professor Joe Shuras


----------



## Toasty (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. Shuras,

That answer was exactly the type of answer I was looking for...
You explained what you see as "kenpo" & what makes it kenpo.
Thank you very much for getting involved with my topic.


thanks
Rob

p.s. no input on what Mr. Parker's favorite late night snack was yet though... :idunno:     { j/k LOL}


----------



## The Kai (Nov 12, 2004)

Another aspect of Kenpo, is that it is a relatively modern art.  In fact most (sub) systems have gone so far to remove all the Traditional weapon work!

Todd


----------



## Karazenpo (Nov 13, 2004)

Toasty said:
			
		

> Mr. Shuras,
> 
> That answer was exactly the type of answer I was looking for...
> You explained what you see as "kenpo" & what makes it kenpo.
> ...



Rob, you're very welcome!


----------

